# So angry...



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I could spit nails.

I took Hurley for a walk this afternoon, we have been taking some extra walks because he is really mourning the loss of Dream. Hurley is blowing coat really bad right now, we have been shed blading him every day, but he is a Sibe, he can't help it...and summer came late this year.

Two women were walking passing tracts door to door, JW's I think...they came running over to pet Hurley, he is a sweet boy and friendly. The one woman asked if he was an eskimo dog LOL... I told her no, he was a Sibe, she said her daughter wanted one but she wouldn't get one because of the shedding. Then the other woman starts pulling fist fulls of fur out of Hurley...I told her please don't do that, he doesn't like it - Hurley doesn't even like it when chunks fall out on their own. She actually got haughty with me...WTH...she is lucky she still has her hands, Hurley was clearly curling his lip at her.

Some people have a lot of freakin nerve!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dreammom*

Dreammom

What an ignorant person! Don't let her get to you.
I am sure Hurley is enjoying the extra walks and I AM SO VERY SORRY ABOUT DREAM!!

What makes me feel bad is everytime we walk Tonka and Tucker, people constantly stop us and GUSH OVER how beautiful and cuddly Tonka is, and then they say Tucker is very cute, too. The next question is: Does He Shed?
I just want to scream, are you STUPID!! I answer honestly that shedding doesn't even begin to describe it and if dog fur bothers them then don't even THINK of getting a Samoyed!!!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Karen,

What I don't get is they could clearly see he was blowing coat, I explained that he was...did she really need to keep grabbing and pulling it out even after I asked her to stop? Part of me wishes Hurley would have snapped at her LOL!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

She probably thought she was "helping" by pulling some of the fur out?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dreammom*

Dreammom

I agree that was really crossing the line!
As my Hubby would always say, "if they were smart enough to know better, you wouldn't have to tell them!"

Do you have a picture of Hurley? I love Siberian Huskies!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

The nerve of some people....if you tell them not to touch your dog, respect that please.

And I second the call for a picture..I'd love to see him =).

Also sending you more hugs on the loss of Dream..


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Some people think they have the right to touch any dog they want. Someday they are going to touch the wrong dog and get bit. And then the poor dog will have to suffer. I have been trying so hard to introduce Jordan to a variety of people, but I have been very careful who they are because I want it to be a good experience for her. A couple days ago, I took J into an antique shop that my friend owns. I want her to learn to behave in a store. I had almost made it back to my car, when this older woman comes shrieking from across the street. She is pretty much screaming "oh what a pretty punim" and shaking Jordan by the cheeks. Poor J did really well, but I felt like slapping the woman or at least shaking her by her cheeks. I always ask before I touch anyone's dog. Sorry your poor boy had to go through that.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

ok due to popular demand, some pics of my handsome boy:


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh, he's a handsome fellow!! Good for him for showing restraint and not snapping at that annoying woman! 

I had someone pick up Scarlett on our walk the other day and he didn't even ask! He had bent down to pet her, she jumped up on him and was wagging her tail, and he just scooped her up! She turned into the whirling dervish she is and started licking/biting his face but he didn't seem to mind. I just shrugged it off, even though it kinda bothered me. I've talked to the guy before a few times so maybe he felt like he could just pick her up? I don't know. At least he waited til Scarlett showed she was friendly and interested!


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

That lady really crossed the line. I'm sorry for poor Hurley, who had to endure the crazy hair-pulling woman.
However, the real reason I am writing is to say that Hurley is stunning! I love Sibes and he is especially beautiful, with that perfect mask and those amazing eyes! 
And both Tonka and Tucker are gorgeous too! I am crazy about Samoyeds (and, obviously, Goldens) 
Whatever shedding there is, our dogs are certainly worth the extra cleaning time!


----------

